# Nintendo Direct Coming on Thursday Nov. 12



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 10, 2015)

I bet y'all that it will still left us with Zelda Wii U - TBA. XD


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 10, 2015)

I think I will be watching this just to see the new CEO (can't remember his name) say "DIRECTLY to you".


----------



## Ericzander (Nov 10, 2015)

This news is getting me so appropriately and moderately hyped!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 10, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I think I will be watching this just to see the new CEO (can't remember his name) say "DIRECTLY to you".


Tatsumi Kimishima


----------



## Harsky (Nov 10, 2015)

My predictions:

New 3DS XL colours/bundles
Twilight Princess HD
Sizzle reel of upcoming indie games
Release date of Fire Emblem If (with limited edition bundles)
In depth explanation about the Badge Center game
More news about Club Nintendo successor
ARE YOU BUYING XENOBLADE CHRONICLES X YET?

Wishful thinking:

Gamecube Virtual Console
SNES VC games on New 3DS XL


----------



## Philip3ds (Nov 10, 2015)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm only interested in TP HD


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 10, 2015)

InB4 Pokemon Z/Pokemon XZ and YZ (Z stylised as 2) etc.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 10, 2015)

FEXSMT PLZ


----------



## Dotmore (Nov 10, 2015)

Pokemon Z plz


----------



## KJ1 (Nov 10, 2015)

So, lets just hope that Super Mario Maker will be announced for 3ds in this....


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 10, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> So, lets just hope that Super Mario Maker will be announced for 3ds in this....


Or Super Mario Galaxy maker mode.


----------



## KJ1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Or Super Mario Galaxy maker mode.


Yeah, any, but a mario maker for 3ds! ^^


----------



## Terenigma (Nov 10, 2015)

New smash bros character announcement!!! CMON!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 10, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Or Super Mario Galaxy maker mode.


How would that work? I don't think Nintendo would ever give people the power to make straight-up 3D Mario games...


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 10, 2015)

Terenigma said:


> New smash bros character announcement!!! CMON!


Well, that's highly likely, since the ballot has been over for a month now.

(Layton for Smash)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh yeah I forgot about Pokemon Z too.
So my hopeful wish is:

1) Twiligth Princess HD
2) Pokemon Z
3) I forgot this one. xD

Nintendo is really letting go of the opportunity to port both Ocarina of Time 3D and Majora's Mask 3D to the Wii U in HD as a bundle.
Do you know how much that shit would sell?


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 10, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about Pokemon Z too.
> So my hopeful wish is:
> 
> 1) Twiligth Princess HD
> ...


Pokemon Go demo?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 10, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Pokemon Go demo?


Pokemon Go is mobile related, it's out of the Direct.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 10, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I think I will be watching this just to see the new CEO (can't remember his name) say "DIRECTLY to you".


Hopefully, Kimishima can do a better Iwata impression of Please Understand™.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 10, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Pokemon Go is mobile related, it's out of the Direct.


Oh yeah forgot about that :/ *Sighs*


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 10, 2015)

Can't wait to hear Kimishima's Engrish.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 10, 2015)

Still kinda cheesed that they're not discussing anything about the NX. They really need to start talking about it.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm just hoping for Isaac from golden sun on Smash bros and Fire emblem Fates' Relase date.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 10, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Still kinda cheesed that they're not discussing anything about the NX. They really need to start talking about it.


Well, they already said they were going to "reveal more details in 2016", so that was to be expected.


----------



## weatMod (Nov 10, 2015)

i read an article a few days ago that said nintendo has some unannounced titles that will be released this holiday season

maybe they will announce that they are going to release a real metroid game and that they were just trolling everyone  with that
federation force garbage

sauce here
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...s_titles_ready_for_launch_before_the_year_end


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 10, 2015)

Please let it have a Pokemon main series game announcement...


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 10, 2015)

I predict people who can't read will be disappointed by lack of NX news.


----------



## spoonm (Nov 10, 2015)

*Twilight Princess HD hype, START!* I can only dream...  ; - ;

I'm finally getting a New 3DS XL Majora's Mask edition, and now there's hope TPHD might be announced, or even come out before the end of the year.

It really isn't helping that I have to work on 4 individual college assignments, each accounting for 30% of my grade on the corresponding subject, and finals are about two weeks from now. Man, I shouldn't have purchased Triforce Heroes. I'm not studying jack sh*t this month, most likely.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 10, 2015)

spoonm said:


> *Twilight Princess HD hype, START!* I can only dream...  ; - ;
> 
> I'm finally getting a New 3DS XL Majora's Mask edition, and now there's hope TPHD might be announced, or even come out before the end of the year.
> 
> It really isn't helping that I have to work on 4 individual college assignments, each accounting for 30% of my grade on the corresponding subject, and finals are about two weeks from now. Man, I shouldn't have purchased Triforce Heroes. I'm not studying jack sh*t this month, most likely.


Imagine if TWPHD was for the N3DS and Wii U. BALLS = DROPPED It will make up all of nintendos sins


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 10, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Imagine if TWPHD was for the N3DS and Wii U. BALLS = DROPPED It will make up all of nintendos sins


Well, if it is on (N)3DS, it will probably not be "Twilight Princess *HD*"...


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 10, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, if it is on (N)3DS, it will probably not be "Twilight Princess *HD*"...


Still, That's all I want all of my beloved Wii games on N3DS idfc if it is download only. I will update and break all my haxs to get them


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 10, 2015)

Please give us Golden Sun 4. :c
You guys can't just leave the story in a cliffhanger.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 10, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Still, That's all I want all of my beloved Wii games on N3DS idfc if it is download only. I will update and break all my haxs to get them


Well, a "new" Zelda game only available in download version would probably not be received to well, so I doubt they'll do that 
(But I understand you, I would do the same if SMS 3D / HD / 2 / idk were to be released  )


----------



## spoonm (Nov 10, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Still, That's all I want all of my beloved Wii games on N3DS idfc if it is download only. I will update and break all my haxs to get them



Well said. Balls would really drop if yet another remake was announced for the [N]3DS. I'm excited about the SNES VC speculation someone on this thread brought up, too. Gamecube, not so much, but official SNES VC => SNES rom injections through HANS => no need for blargSNES. A thing or not, it'd be great.



TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, a "new" Zelda game only available in download version would probably not be received to well, so I doubt they'll do that
> (But I understand you, I would do the same if SMS 3D / HD / 2 / idk were to be released  )



I think it could work. I only get my games digitally anyways, since Nintendo doesn't ship anything to Brazil officially and I'm an impatient person.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 10, 2015)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## spoonm (Nov 10, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> I'll just leave this here



I'll take 3 tickets, please.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 10, 2015)

spoonm said:


> I'll take 3 tickets, please.


Sorry they only have two I was invited.... Guess you'll have to fight me. Who ever has the highest hype level wins


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 10, 2015)

spoonm said:


> I think it could work. I only get my games digitally anyways, since Nintendo doesn't ship anything to Brazil officially and I'm an impatient person.


I really don't know. Even if digital releases are great for "small" games, people often like "collector" games like TLoZ series being released in physical version. I remember people complaining about the ALBW Collector 3DS XL having only a download code, and not a physical game. Same with the MM one (except it is preinstalled on this one).
And actually, it's kinda understandable, with Nintendo crappy online policy (only one console per account...).
And even the fact that you can find cartridge games for easily ~10 euros less than the e-shop price is an important point.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 10, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I really don't know. Even if digital releases are great for "small" games, people often like "collector" games like TLoZ series being released in physical version. I remember people complaining about the ALBW Collector 3DS XL having only a download code, and not a physical game. Same with the MM one (except it is preinstalled on this one).
> And actually, it's kinda understandable, with Nintendo crappy online policy (only one console per account...).


Who knows the Nintendo account linking system might allow more then one system to be attached to the account


----------



## spoonm (Nov 10, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Sorry they only have two I was invited.... Guess you'll have to fight me. Who ever has the highest hype level wins



Easy win.



TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I really don't know. Even if digital releases are great for "small" games, people often like "collector" games like TLoZ series being released in physical version. I remember people complaining about the ALBW Collector 3DS XL having only a download code, and not a physical game. Same with the MM one (except it is preinstalled on this one).
> And actually, it's kinda understandable, with Nintendo crappy online policy (only one console per account...).



Do you think they're gonna unveil some changes to their online policy?! *DUN DUN DUNNN*

Also, tfw no preinstalled/download code on US MM N3DSXL.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow people sure update their memes.
Now there's a Hype Train with Tatsumi. xD


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 10, 2015)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## mustafag32g (Nov 10, 2015)

I hope a new 3d land for 3ds


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 10, 2015)

Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 10, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Octolings Octolings Octolings Octolings


Squid sister amiibos! Wholly fuck I almost forgot


----------



## Kikirini (Nov 10, 2015)

I hope we see SOMETHING of Zelda U, but I know it won't happen xD;


----------



## T-hug (Nov 10, 2015)

I heard they will announce Code Name S.T.E.A.M 2.

Please be excited.


----------



## Yil (Nov 10, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> How would that work? I don't think Nintendo would ever give people the power to make straight-up 3D Mario games...


It will not, galaxy's physics is too complicated even for cry or unreal engine. Most high-graphic engines have problem achieving the most basic collision you would have on n64 games.


----------



## Selim873 (Nov 10, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Who knows the Nintendo account linking system might allow more then one system to be attached to the account


That would be nice, but what I'm hoping to be true is linking consoles of different regions using a social media login.


----------



## Yil (Nov 10, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> That would be nice, but what I'm hoping to be true is linking consoles of different regions using a social media login.


That should not be a problem, and if you give Nintendo access to your Facebook, etc. you might be able to link your social network friend's nintendo account to yours without acknowledging their nintendo account.


----------



## Selim873 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yil said:


> That should not be a problem, and if you give Nintendo access to your Facebook, etc. you might be able to link your social network friend's nintendo account to yours without acknowledging their nintendo account.



I planned on using G+ since it only exists for making accounts quicker in my opinion, but that sounds like a better usage for it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 10, 2015)

T-hug said:


> Please note that the presentation will not feature any updates on NX and mobile.​


​
Glad they tell it in advance. Now I don't care about it (okay, except to know if Tatshi...Tushi...the new CEO is going to be a source of memes).


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 10, 2015)

all i want is a firm release date for fast racing neo


----------



## olshrimpeyes (Nov 10, 2015)

This should be interesting! I'm not really going to make any predictions because making predictions is just a way to get my hopes crushed.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 10, 2015)

I guess I'm ready. And hyped.


----------



## Wellington2k (Nov 10, 2015)

Man... I'm so happy and yet so sad at the same time. Iwata-san will be missed.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm interested in seeing how well does Tatsumi Kimishima perform in the Direct


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 10, 2015)

deleted


----------



## heartgold (Nov 10, 2015)

The last direct we had was since E3. That's a gap! 

I kinda want a mainline Pokemon game. Bring on Z or XZ Or YZ. I'm interested in this direct because it has been a while. Lets see what the last 3ds and Wii U games gonna be, before the NX takes over.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 10, 2015)

Ruby Gloom for Smash! No, jk. plz dont kill meh.


----------



## Frostbite189 (Nov 10, 2015)

please please pleaseeee, something about zelda?????????????


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 10, 2015)

Frostbite189 said:


> please please pleaseeee, something about zelda?????????????


I say that's highly unlikely seeing how it just keep getting delayed and delayed. xD
At this point not knowing anything is better than knowing something.


----------



## Frostbite189 (Nov 10, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I say that's highly unlikely seeing how it just keep getting delayed and delayed. xD
> At this point not knowing anything is better than knowing something.




too bad, that was the only reason i bought the U.

well i really hope zelda appears xD


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 10, 2015)

Frostbite189 said:


> too bad, that was the only reason i bought the U.
> 
> well i really hope zelda appears xD


Yeah me too. :/
What worries me is if it gets released, I will have to choose between Zelda and Homebrew because there's no 5.5 at the moment. xD


----------



## FusionGamer (Nov 10, 2015)

> Please note that the presentation will not feature any updates on NX and mobile.



Did they really need to state this? Nintendo Direct with NX information before E3 confirmed!


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 10, 2015)

weavile001 said:


> I'm just hoping for Isaac from golden sun on Smash bros


I'd rather see Isaac from The Binding Of Isaac on smash bros


----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 11, 2015)

hippy dave said:


> I'd rather see Isaac from The Binding Of Isaac on smash bros


I'd rather see Sora from Kingdom Hearts on smash bros


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 11, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I'd rather see Sora from Kingdom Hearts on smash bros


I'd rather see Crash Bandicoot in smash


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Nov 11, 2015)

Predictions:

-20 minutes of indie games that people aren't all that interested in
-Zelda U is still a thing, but no updates. Twilight Princess HD to be Zelda U Filler #6
-The first three Smash Ballot characters (decided upon and developed after Roy/Ryu/Lucas, more Ballot fighters to come from the final tally next year)
-Super Mario Maker DLC
-Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival
-Metroid Federation Force
-Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam
-Pikmin 4 reveal
-Star Fox Zero
-Maybe some kind of surprise announcement?

Wishlist:

-Zelda U update.
-Something- _anything- _3D Mario related.
-That's it.


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm really hoping Twilight Princess HD shows up.
Would be great if it released before Christmas though.
I mean , Link's new render was spotted on promotional material.
https://twitter.com/Stonepa11/status/659554185155866624?s=17
http://cdn.nintendonews.com/wp-cont...ilers_classic_red_nintendo_logo_banners_1.jpg


----------



## EntermateStar (Nov 11, 2015)

the hype is super real! Gimme dat Mario Sunshine and Twilight Princess HD remakes PLEASE!


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Nov 11, 2015)

Better grab one of the many bingo cards off twitter to be ready for this one...


----------



## EarlAB (Nov 11, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I'd rather see Sora from Kingdom Hearts on smash bros


You can get a mod for Brawl...Red version...


----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 11, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> You can get a mod for Brawl...Red version...



I do not own a Wii or Wii U though I own a 2DS (rxTools.)


----------



## Olmectron (Nov 11, 2015)

Anyone knows anything about this? Just one more fake?





Edit: Forget it, I found out it is from 4chan. Nice fake, at least, look at the "A"miibo writing.


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 11, 2015)

Olmectron said:


> Anyone knows anything about this? Just one more fake?
> 
> View attachment 29561
> 
> Edit: Forget it, I found out it is from 4chan. Nice fake, at least, look at the "A"miibo writing.


Inkling Toon Link looks pretty cool though ...


----------



## KeepPlanC (Nov 11, 2015)

Probably announcing badge collector for US


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 11, 2015)

KeepPlanC said:


> Probably announcing badge collector for US


It's already out ...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 11, 2015)

1) Honor Iwata  
2) Twilight Princess Ramake/Port
3) Something about SSB Ballot and/or character 
4) Pikmin 4? 
5) Release days reminder


----------



## EntermateStar (Nov 11, 2015)

weavile001 said:


> I'm just hoping for Isaac from golden sun on Smash bros and Fire emblem Fates' Relase date.


this direct is only about the wii u dude, which means no 3ds news, which kinda includes smash, because that game is multiplat


----------



## Olmectron (Nov 11, 2015)

Mthb54 said:


> It's already out ...


I think it is not. It's just been announced for this Friday 13th as an European release.

No word about America at all.


----------



## KeepPlanC (Nov 11, 2015)

Mthb54 said:


> It's already out ...


Wow I didn't know, gotta go download it


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 11, 2015)

Olmectron said:


> I think it is not. It's just been announced for this Friday 13th as an European release.
> 
> No word about America at all.


https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/664261300374126592


----------



## EntermateStar (Nov 11, 2015)

Mthb54 said:


> It's already out ...


pretty positive it isnt...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mthb54 said:


> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/664261300374126592


my bad, my page took forever to refresh


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 11, 2015)

EntermateStar said:


> pretty positive it isnt...


https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/664261300374126592


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 11, 2015)

As cool as a Link (or any character) Inkling would be,  I doubt that is real. 




EntermateStar said:


> this direct is only about the wii u dude, which means no 3ds news, which kinda includes smash, because that game is multiplat


*Looks at picture posted by OP.


----------



## EntermateStar (Nov 11, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> As cool as a Link (or any character) Inkling would be,  I doubt that is real.
> 
> 
> *Looks at picture posted by OP.


oh my bad, another announcement on facebook i saw earlier this morning didnt include the part about 3ds :/ wonder why theres multiple versions of this damn picture


----------



## Olmectron (Nov 11, 2015)

Mthb54 said:


> https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/664261300374126592


Great then! Sadly I don't follow Twitter nor Facebook that much. I think I should check my Twitter account that I last visited 2 years ago.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2015)

it'll be all focused on mobile and 3ds


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 11, 2015)

I swear, if they don't reveal, or at least hint at a new main Pokémon game, Imma flip some tables.

Edit: Highly unlikely, but even a new Pokémon Ranger game would be cool, I loved those.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 11, 2015)

What are the chances they revive some old IP's like F-Zero or ice climbers like what they did with kid Icarus.


----------



## EclipseSin (Nov 11, 2015)

Nintendo's New Cartoon/anime, starring the late Mr. Iwata. Please understand.


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> it'll be all focused on mobile and 3ds


They said they were not talking about NX and Mobile . The direct is going to focus on WiiU and 3DS games.


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 11, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> What are the chances they revive some old IP's like F-Zero or ice climbers like what they did with kid Icarus.


A new Kid Icarus would be great. I got around 180 hours on Uprising . 

A new F-Zero is unlikely but we never know.   Fast Tacing Neo which looks alot like it is coming up this year though.


----------



## Pleng (Nov 11, 2015)

Zelda aLTTP remake for 3DS - you heard it here first


----------



## EclipseSin (Nov 11, 2015)

Berna Pulded74 said:


> L-arginine is the principle fixing in *T90 Xplode* has been concentrated experimentally.
> 
> The accompanying are the aftereffects of a few studies: L-arginine and study
> 
> ...


Quick, everyone! Do a Barrel Roll!


----------



## Issac (Nov 11, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> What are the chances they revive some old IP's like F-Zero or *ice climbers* like what they did with kid Icarus.


Pretty slim chance sadly... I've been dreaming of a new Ice Climber forever though! Even started making my own around 12 years ago, had a lot of ideas and plans.
Online multiplayer, 4 players, improved controllers, power-ups... had a lot of shit in mind.


----------



## MrJason005 (Nov 11, 2015)

Kimishima introducing himself
Twilight Princess HD
Pokemon Z
Super Mario Maker for 3DS
Zelda Wii U info (Looooong shot)
More stuff I guess?
Dis 'gunna be guuud


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 11, 2015)

From where is people getting ideas of Twilight Princess HD?? I mean I love that game but the supposed filtration can be about a eShop release of the Wii version as others Wii games had been released.

Anyway.... I want to hear how good(or bad) is Kimishima's english and the Shantae for smash announcement.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> From where is people getting ideas of Twilight Princess HD?? I mean I love that game but the supposed filtration can be about a eShop release of the Wii version as others Wii games had been released.
> 
> Anyway.... I want to hear how good(or bad) is Kimishima's english and the Shantae for smash announcement.


As far as I know, the icon and the name were found on Wii U eShop.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll leave this here
https://twitter.com/NWPlayer123/status/664291807585398784?s=09


----------



## Arkhon (Nov 11, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> What are the chances they revive some old IP's like F-Zero or ice climbers like what they did with kid Icarus.


I would kill for a new F-Zero game...
I imagine it would sell pretty well, considering there hasn't been a new game in over 10 years, and GX is expensive nowadays.


----------



## Demifiend (Nov 11, 2015)

Everyone asking for a new Pokemon game, everyone asking for new info regarding FE: Fates or Super Mario Maker on the Nintendo 3DS, while i just want this thing be localized.





Rhythm Tengoku: The Best Plus released on NA/Europe, like dude, is one of those games that i must play when i'm feeling down, and a localization would make me happy.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mthb54 said:


> I'm really hoping Twilight Princess HD shows up.
> Would be great if it released before Christmas though.
> I mean , Link's new render was spotted on promotional material.
> https://twitter.com/Stonepa11/status/659554185155866624?s=17
> http://cdn.nintendonews.com/wp-cont...ilers_classic_red_nintendo_logo_banners_1.jpg


That's the Smash Bros render, nothing particularly new


----------



## Zakajada (Nov 11, 2015)

Please, ACU and PKMNZ and SMSHD.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 11, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> From where is people getting ideas of Twilight Princess HD?? I mean I love that game but the supposed filtration can be about a eShop release of the Wii version as others Wii games had been released.
> 
> Anyway.... I want to hear how good(or bad) is Kimishima's english and the Shantae for smash announcement.


It was extracted from the Wii U E-shop. It's all fine to consider it another wii release, however....the title was named Twilight Princess *HD.*


----------



## Ericzander (Nov 11, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I'll leave this here
> https://twitter.com/NWPlayer123/status/664291807585398784?s=09


buahahaha I'm totally going to play Bingo now.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 11, 2015)

heartgold said:


> It was extracted from the Wii U E-shop. It's all fine to consider it another wii release, however....the title was named Twilight Princess *HD.*


I read more about it and I'm still skeptical. they supposedly found it in the japanese eShop, but if really was the japanese eShop it would have read "Zelda no Densetsu" not "The Legend of Zelda" as they assure. Only time will tell.


----------



## Willemoke (Nov 11, 2015)

My prediction :

- very  little information
- around 28 new amiibos....

ending prediction


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2015)

my prediction


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2015)

They may as well not do a direct with that attitude. 




What do you guys think?


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

Now it's 100% confirmed, we'll be seeing something Pokémon related.






Edit:

Link to his tweet (Japanese):

https://www.twitter.com/Junichi_Masuda/status/664620327679332352


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Now it's 100% confirmed, we'll be seeing something Pokémon related.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be about pokken tournament so don't get hopes to high for a main pokemon game.
Besides, they have been giving main PM games yearly since Heart gold and Soul silver, they deserve a break


----------



## heartgold (Nov 12, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> It could be about pokken tournament so don't get hopes to high for a main pokemon game.
> Besides, they have been giving main PM games yearly since Heart gold and Soul silver, they deserve a break



There we go! It's gotta be a game that gamefreak has been working on. Pokken hasn't been aided by gamefreak. Spring next year would be a good timing for the Pokemon 20th anniversary.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 12, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I read more about it and I'm still skeptical. they supposedly found it in the japanese eShop, but if really was the japanese eShop it would have read "Zelda no Densetsu" not "The Legend of Zelda" as they assure. Only time will tell.


Quote myself because I want to put another piece of evidence.
While the VC titles of the various Zelda games are listed in japanese, Wind Waker HD isn't, the japanese title of the game IS "THE LEGEND OF ZELDA The Wind Waker HD".
This invalidates my theory that the japanese Twilight Princess HD should be named "Zelda no Densetsu Twilight Princess HD".

source here: http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/Title_database#00050000:_Wii_U_game_titles


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 12, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Quote myself because I want to put another piece of evidence.
> While the VC titles of the various Zelda games are listed in japanese, Wind Waker HD isn't, the japanese title of the game IS "THE LEGEND OF ZELDA The Wind Waker HD".
> This invalidates my theory that the japanese Twilight Princess HD should be named "Zelda no Densetsu Twilight Princess HD".
> 
> source here: http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/Title_database#00050000:_Wii_U_game_titles


I think they also found it in the american eshop. The icon was also found on the servers...


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 12, 2015)

ITS ALMOST TIME BOI'S 6 MORE HOURS COME TO THE EOF TO MAKE PERDICTIONS FOR THE NEXT SIX HOURS


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah! Roll on _tonight!!_

Confession: I actually spent 15 minutes from 9:50pm to around 10:05pm - GMT here - last night looking at the link, wondering if they'd forgot..... ohh yes lads, this is what happens when you hit 40, you turn into a fukkin cabbage!  
...I actually spent a few minutes in there wondering if they meant 10pm BST and I'd missed it....*facepalms*


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 12, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> Yeah! Roll on _tonight!!_
> 
> Confession: I actually spent 15 minutes from 9:50pm to around 10:05pm - GMT here - last night looking at the link, wondering if they'd forgot..... ohh yes lads, this is what happens when you hit 40, you turn into a fukkin cabbage!
> ...I actually spent a few minutes in there wondering if they meant 10pm BST and I'd missed it....*facepalms*


lol. Lets go though. My dick is ready for the biggest erection since FExSMT release footage

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@mightymuffy I do hope they don't translate the music. However since it is made by atlus I doubt they will but still I had a music boner the whole time.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 12, 2015)

5 more hours guys! Almost there!


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 12, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> 5 more hours guys! Almost there!


I cant contain the hype please go to the eof so we can talk about predictions for the next 5hrs


----------



## mancasoko (Nov 12, 2015)

I kind a wish for new Yugioh game for 3ds.


----------



## Imparasite (Nov 12, 2015)

guys play fallout 4 for 5hrs first hahaha


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 12, 2015)

Imparasite said:


> guys play fallout 4 for 5hrs first hahaha


My hard drive is full. I cant I want to but I cant. I need something to contain the hype

I'll watch this for the next five hours:


----------



## Imparasite (Nov 12, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> My hard drive is full. I cant I want to but I cant. I need something to contain the hype
> 
> I'll watch this for the next five hours:




delete some porn files dude so you can play it  ahaha just kidding


----------



## Walker D (Nov 12, 2015)

No hype trains here? um..  ..surprised, in a bad way


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 12, 2015)

Imparasite said:


> delete some porn files dude so you can play it  ahaha just kidding


I store all my hentai on my pc sorry dude 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Walker D said:


> No hype trains here? um..  ..surprised, in a bad way


I am the conductor of this fucking hype train. ALL ABOARD


----------



## KJ1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Just some more hours to go!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 12, 2015)

KJ1 said:


> Just some more hours to go!


Tatsumi here I go! XD


----------



## Walker D (Nov 12, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> ALL ABOARD


Yeh, now I can get aboard


----------



## KJ1 (Nov 12, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Tatsumi here I go! XD


Lol!


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 12, 2015)

All aboard the hype train!


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Nov 12, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I'll leave this here
> https://twitter.com/NWPlayer123/status/664291807585398784?s=09


Pokémon Game(S)!! <3, <3 hope main series D:!!!!


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 12, 2015)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> Pokémon Game(S)!! <3, <3 hope main series D:!!!!


Pokémon Bolt yellow plz


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Nov 12, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Pokémon Bolt yellow plz


For WiiU Remake, Ohh God... I would love see Kanto in HD T-T


----------



## froggestspirit (Nov 12, 2015)

When was the last time a Pokemon announcement made nintendo direct before coro coro and serebii?


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 12, 2015)

3 hours left ! *Hype intensifies*


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

froggestspirit said:


> When was the last time a Pokemon announcement made nintendo direct before coro coro and serebii?


Pokémon X/Y announcement.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 12, 2015)

Mthb54 said:


> 3 hours left ! *Hype intensifies*


Not really.
Check the timing.

2pm PT.
It should be Pacific Time, so that means that it's in one more hour.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Not really.
> Check the timing.
> 
> 2pm PT.
> It should be Pacific Time, so that means that it's in one more hour.


Exactly 3 hours from now.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Exactly 3 hours from now.


Oh you're right, I got the times wrong. XD
It's 11 am in PT right now, so yeah 3 hours.

Sorry


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll have to run like The Flash to make it home in time to see the direct, otherwise I'll miss the first 15 minutes or so.

*-2:40 left*


----------



## mustafag32g (Nov 12, 2015)

Why they dont create super mario 3d land 2 or 3d world 2 ?!?!?!!?


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

mustafag32g said:


> Why they dont create super mario 3d land 2 or 3d world 2 ?!?!?!!?


Just wait 2.5 more hours, who knows, you might see what you want.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

mustafag32g said:


> Why they dont create super mario 3d land 2 or 3d world 2 ?!?!?!!?


Why don't they create Mario Kart 64 2 HD 3D remaster?
No, seriously, I don't think we're getting any all new "classic" Mario game for this gen. The next one will probably be for the NX.


----------



## Mthb54 (Nov 12, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I'll have to run like The Flash to make it home in time to see the direct, otherwise I'll miss the first 15 minutes or so.
> 
> *-2:40 left*


JUST DO IT ! DON'T LET YOUR DREAMS BE DREAMS!


----------



## spoonm (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm so sad I'm going to be in class for the entire direct. Seriously considering ditching uni tonight. Not sure I can do it because of a data structures mock exam.



Mthb54 said:


> JUST DO IT ! DON'T LET YOUR DREAMS BE DREAMS!



Yesterday you said tomorrow!


----------



## Frostbite189 (Nov 12, 2015)

http://time.is/PT


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Pokémon X/Y announcement.


Pokemon bolt yellow please. I remember reading rumors that the next main series franchise would be nothing like we seen before. Pokemon MMO anyone


----------



## mustafag32g (Nov 12, 2015)

In denmark the time is 21:07 night  guess you guys from USA ?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 12, 2015)

mustafag32g said:


> In denmark the time is 21:07 night  guess you guys from USA ?


Just check the flags.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

mustafag32g said:


> In denmark the time is 21:07 night  guess you guys from USA ?


We're in the same time zone, it starts at 23:00 / 11PM here.


----------



## Flame (Nov 12, 2015)

Guys this direct is very important.

WHy?



POKEMON CONFIRMED!


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

Flame said:


> Guys this direct is very important.
> 
> WHy?
> 
> ...


Well, I don't understand why I am the only one hyped for Mario Tennis Ultra smash ;_;

jk no one cares about that game lol


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, I don't understand why I am the only one hyped for Mario Tennis Ultra smash ;_;
> 
> jk no one cares about that game lol


Mario-wise, I'd like to see a new Mario Party on 3DS. My sister and I still play the DS one using download play xD


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Nov 12, 2015)

Flame said:


> Guys this direct is very important.
> 
> WHy?
> 
> ...


hope it's a main series and not a spinoff


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> hope it's a main series and not a spinoff


Well, if it's not Pokken Tournament, it's a game from the main series, with the "_leaks_" about the OP transformer Zygarde


----------



## Imparasite (Nov 12, 2015)

hope Nintendo let there ip's to the PC world and use unreal engine to it, imagine pokemon, zelda, mario in unreal engine = profit money money money


----------



## Flame (Nov 12, 2015)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> hope it's a main series and not a spinoff



Ill cut you a piece of cake if its main series.


ill cut you if it isnt.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

Imparasite said:


> hope Nintendo let there ip's to the PC world and use unreal engine to it, imagine pokemon, zelda, mario in unreal engine = profit money money money


That's literally as plausible as me finding a kexploit on 10.3 sysnand + 9.6 emunand on N3DS


----------



## Imparasite (Nov 12, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> That's literally as plausible as me finding a kexploit on 10.3 sysnand + 9.6 emunand on N3DS



we never know maybe on NX generation  for sure its instant KO for PS4 and XBONE ahhaha


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 12, 2015)

uuugghhhh one hour to get out of my job . I want to go now so I can wait calmly.

are the 17:35. at 19:00 is the direct here.


----------



## mustafag32g (Nov 12, 2015)

I hope I dont get disappointed!


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

Imparasite said:


> we never know maybe on NX generation  for sure its instant KO for PS4 and XBONE ahhaha


Meh, I don't know. So far my only reason to buy Nintendo consoles (and consoles in general) are exclusive games.
And when you think about it, I don't think that would be possible. I mean, the NX experience is supposed to be "revolutionary". With that statement, we can probably assume that it will have some specifications (special controller, features, etc) that won't be on "traditional" platforms. And assuming that NX games use this "specialness" of the NX, how would you port to PC some features that can only be used on one specific console?


----------



## spoonm (Nov 12, 2015)

1 hour left and here I am, hyped as hell, but about to go to class.

Please have fun in my stead. Promise me you'll scream like a little girl if/when Twilight Princess HD appears onscreen? I'll do that when I get home and pretend I'm watching it live.  ;  -  ;


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 12, 2015)

spoonm said:


> 1 hour left and here I am, hyped as hell, but about to go to class.
> 
> Please have fun in my stead. Promise me you'll scream like a little girl if/when Twilight Princess HD appears onscreen? I'll do that when I get home and pretend I'm watching it live.  ;  -  ;


Twitter my friend.

*T -1!!!!!!!!!1!!1!11*


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

15 MINUTES


----------



## Woody8275 (Nov 12, 2015)

Im expecting Zelda Wii u and pikmin 4 in this


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm at school, dang it... :/


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> 15 MINUTES


----------



## mustafag32g (Nov 12, 2015)

Maan, I am afraid I get disappointed just like last time :_((


----------



## Imparasite (Nov 12, 2015)

there's a chat box now ahaha crash bandicoot confirmed on smash bros lol ahaaha


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 12, 2015)

Imparasite said:


> there's a chat box now ahaha crash bandicoot confirmed on smash bros lol ahaaha


Wheres the Hulk? I wanted him in Smash. 
How about Master Chief?
No, Spiderman!


----------



## Imparasite (Nov 12, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Wheres the Hulk? I wanted him in Smash.
> How about Master Chief?
> No, Spiderman!



GOKU and JOHN CENA confirmed LOL


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 12, 2015)

Imparasite said:


> GOKU and JOHN CENA confirmed LOL


It's about time, Nintendo!


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 12, 2015)

fuck all these new games... give me Warioland 5


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

TWILIGHT PRINCESS HD CONFIRMED


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

Zelda twilight princes wiiu confirmed


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 12, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> TWILIGHT PRINCESS HD CONFIRMED


Seriously. Nice. I am not watching it. I'm at school. I assume WiiU.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Seriously. Nice. I am not watching it. I'm at school. I assume WiiU.


Yup

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

MIDNA + WOLF LINK AMIIBO


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 12, 2015)

As I thought. Maybe the N3DS XL could handle that resolution though...


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice, Spirit Tracks and Phantom Hourglass on VC


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 12, 2015)

woooooo made it in time to my house and I can't believe TP HD is real!!!!


----------



## boomario (Nov 12, 2015)

Put a better resolution and change the HUD, bundle with amiibos and call it HD!


----------



## breaktemp (Nov 12, 2015)

Man, enjoying the youtube live stream !!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 12, 2015)

Twilight Princess U(pscale Edition)...


----------



## zoogie (Nov 12, 2015)

Don't know if this is Direct related (or going to be) but I'm excited about these long-awaited localizations:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1139366


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 12, 2015)

Hmmm... Have to look it up how to access eShop on 5.3.2, I want those Xenoblade download packs.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

F-Zero: Indie Edition confirmed


----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 12, 2015)

Any announcement for the new smash dlc?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Any announcement for the new smash dlc?


Nope, not yet.


----------



## boomario (Nov 12, 2015)

BILL!


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hope they're kidding, we're not getting Pokemon Z, but Pokemon Picross

Bullshit

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

OMG I DIDNT SAID ANYTHING RED BLUE AND YELLOW ON VC


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 12, 2015)

POKKéN Tournament!
Hell Yeah


----------



## pedrobarca (Nov 12, 2015)

Am I the only one, who sees no different betwenn TP and TP HD?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 12, 2015)

Fire Emblem your Fate is Bankruptcy


----------



## breaktemp (Nov 12, 2015)

Pokémon Red, Blue, and Yellow Hype !!  

Now with wireless trades and battles  "


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 12, 2015)

zoogie said:


> Don't know if this is Direct related (or going to be) but I'm excited about these long-awaited localizations:
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1139366


Great!


----------



## loco365 (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh my god Nintendo you might as well just have the rights to my bank account.


----------



## mustafag32g (Nov 12, 2015)

Dissappointing


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

YES LAYTON INCOMING
EDIT: oh well.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 12, 2015)

CLOUD IN SSB OMGGG!!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 12, 2015)

That intro, that music, that Aerith Nostalgia... WTF?


----------



## obs123194 (Nov 12, 2015)

I think I just pissed myself.. CLOUD


----------



## breaktemp (Nov 12, 2015)

Bruh...Final Fantasy 7 looks so good on Wii-U !!


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

THE HYPE WAS WORTH IT


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 12, 2015)

WHYYYYY NINTENDO!?!!?!?!? WHY CLOUD?!?!?!?!!? SHANTAE WAS MEANT TO BE THERE!!!!!
NOBODY LIKES CLOUD ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 12, 2015)

ok, time to check out the eshop


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 12, 2015)

Well, I have my FE:Fates release date... that is kind of OK.
But no Zelda U date, no FExSMT at all, no Metroid...
Me Sad.


----------



## obs123194 (Nov 12, 2015)

lol FF 7 on Nintendo NX doe... still getting it on ps4 thou


----------



## _v3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> WHYYYYY NINTENDO!?!!?!?!? WHY CLOUD?!?!?!?!!? SHANTAE WAS MEANT TO BE THERE!!!!!
> NOBODY LIKES CLOUD ANYMORE!!!!


Heck they gave shovel knight an amiibo so why not him??


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Nov 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> THE HYPE WAS WORTH IT


True, I mean, who cares about Pokemon Z when you can do cool puzzles that have nothing to do with Pokemon in Pokemon Picross?


----------



## insidexdeath (Nov 12, 2015)

I don't understand people's obsession with Cloud.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 12, 2015)

I can't even imagine how much pants were changed during the direct.


----------



## Flame (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks like i owe @MAXLEMPIRA a piece of cake.


----------



## Tomobobo (Nov 12, 2015)

It's like what would never happen happened.


----------



## obs123194 (Nov 12, 2015)

Cloud Amiibo


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> True, I mean, who cares about Pokemon Z when you can do cool puzzles that have nothing to do with Pokemon in Pokemon Picross?


I liked the original Picross, so I'll definitely check this new one, and hey, it's free lol


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

Cloud seems to not be part of the ballot like ryu was, they mentioned that smash ballot information comes in December.


----------



## breaktemp (Nov 12, 2015)

Need that Bahamut-Zero Amiibo...plus the mako stage looks amazing  "


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Cloud seems to not be part of the ballot like ryu was, they mentioned that smash ballot information comes in December.


I legit thought they'd reveal Goku when they showed the space lol


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 12, 2015)

So where's the Arcade Badge thingy you could download after the Nintendo Direct?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2015)

I wish there was more focus on the Wii U, but I am super happy to see Cloud enter Smash! I am sad that Octolings weren't added to Splatoon yet! That makes me a sad Pokemon.
The 3DS title were pretty cool as well, too bad I have to keep waiting another year .-.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 12, 2015)

really thinking about updating my N3DS to 10.3 now (from 10.1)


----------



## boomario (Nov 12, 2015)

But Linkle, really?


----------



## Flame (Nov 12, 2015)

If we can use Pokemon Bank with pokemon Red, blue and yellow....


ill geeez my pants.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Nov 12, 2015)

Dragon Quest VII & VIII - FUCK YES!!!


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 12, 2015)

Godammit, Now i have to either: Buy the FEF bundle or buy each at a time.
it'll be Either:Very hard or very costy to play the entire story sides.....


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

boomario said:


> But Linkle, really?


I'm so hyped for her! Might be the best reveal on this Direct imho.

Other than Cloud, that was epic lol


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 12, 2015)

No major Pokemon announcement


Unacceptable


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> No major Pokemon announcement
> 
> 
> Unacceptable


There's Pokkén :v


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> There's Pokkén :v


WE LEARNT NOTHING NEW FROM THAT TRAILER


N O T H I N G


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> WE LEARNT NOTHING NEW FROM THAT TRAILER
> 
> 
> N O T H I N G


There's the Mewtwo amiibo card


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Nov 12, 2015)

mariofanatic64 said:


> Predictions:
> 
> -20 minutes of indie games that people aren't all that interested in
> -Zelda U is still a thing, but no updates. Twilight Princess HD to be Zelda U Filler #6
> ...



I gotta say, I wasn't really that far off.


----------



## Deboog (Nov 12, 2015)

boomario said:


> But Linkle, really?


Rule 63.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 12, 2015)

Here is the bingo card resolved btw...


----------



## spoonm (Nov 12, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> TWILIGHT PRINCESS HD CONFIRMED





keven3477 said:


> Zelda twilight princes wiiu confirmed





TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Nice, Spirit Tracks and Phantom Hourglass on VC





Sakitoshi said:


> woooooo made it in time to my house and I can't believe TP HD is real!!!!





sarkwalvein said:


> Twilight Princess U(pscale Edition)...



Did you scream like a little girl?!  Ç     u     Ç

I ditched second period to get home quickly and MAN, OH MAN!!!!

Also, about your(@Sakitoshi) post about Twitter: I didn't have any way of checking it out while still paying attention to class. Not to mention my phone broke and I have to use a tablet with my grandma's number instead. :/


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Nov 12, 2015)

Japan sure is lucky...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 12, 2015)

spoonm said:


> Did you scream like a little girl?!  Ç     u     Ç
> 
> I ditched second period to get home quickly and MAN, OH MAN!!!!


I screamed. internally....

and screamed again when they showed Cloud instead of Shantae, but in a bad way.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2015)

Technically they did say something about Iwata.  Glad Linkle is in the game,  but wish it was Aryll. 



Sakitoshi said:


> I screamed. internally....
> 
> and screamed again when they showed Cloud instead of Shantae, but in a bad way.


lol


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I screamed. internally....
> 
> and screamed again when they showed Cloud instead of Shantae, but in a bad way.


Wait for December, the real smashballot info comes there.


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2015)

boomario said:


> *Put a better resolution* (snip) *and call it HD!*


Well yep, that's pretty much the definition of HD.

Besides, there were other new content yet to be revealed.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 12, 2015)

If Cloud Strife can make it into Super Smash Bros. then so can Squirrel Girl.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 12, 2015)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Japan sure is lucky...


Long life to loadiine... what can I say... fuck...


----------



## Online (Nov 12, 2015)

Just gonna say World of Final Fantasy should be a 3DS game and Explorers should have been a Vita game, both games are on the wrong platforms but you can't blame square for taking advantage of cheaper development costs as both games within that context adhere correctly to their install bases, idorts who care about graphical fidelity and gameplay are the only ones who truly loose on this.

The good part of this direct, at least for me is mainly and if not entirely about the games, Zelda U, Twilight Princess (if it ends up looking half decent), Bravely Second mention, Fire Emblem, Final Fantasy explorers, DQ 8 and 7.

The bad stuff:
Forced amiibo bundle with twilight hd,  FE being sold as 3 games, pokken namco fighting game spin off bullshit, no mentioning of the next actual Pokemon installment, eShop pokemon roms and more microtransaction and physical DLC.


----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 12, 2015)

Nintendo better add Sora from Kingdom Hearts into the game if Cloud is gonna be in it.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2015)

This can't be serious.  https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-s...utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink




Gabbynaruto said:


> Japan sure is lucky...


What is this?


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

Plot twist #1: Linkle is actually Zelda from Skyward Sword.

Plot twist #2: Linkle is actually a grown up Aryll.

Plot twist #3: Linkle is actually Hero from Tri Force Heroes trying out his new outfit.

If any of those turn out to be true, you read it here first.


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 12, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> This can't be serious.  https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-s...utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink
> 
> 
> What is this?


The fire emblem and Shin megami tensei crossover game coming to wiiu


----------



## spoonm (Nov 12, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> Nintendo better add Sora from Kingdom Hearts into the game if Cloud is gonna be in it.



VERY unlikely, but if that happens, I'm gonna start playing Smash Bros..


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Plot twist #1: Linkle is actually Zelda from Skyward Sword.
> 
> Plot twist #2: Linkle is actually a grown up Aryll.
> 
> ...


1 is boring.  2 is great.  3 is funny, but some people will be mad. Purple Link? XD


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 13, 2015)

What the actual fuck Nintendo


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2015)

Cloud in smash is not what I would like to have IMO.

That's just feels... not right.


----------



## Queno138 (Nov 13, 2015)

Where is my POKEMON X2/Z Y2/Z


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 13, 2015)

so Cloud in Smash....

mmm...
maybe after the ps4 timed exclusive of FFVII remake ends

will 
FFVII remake come to the NX?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm glad he is in, but I rather have Sora.


----------



## ferofax (Nov 13, 2015)

oh man, of all the flavors in the world out there...

*PEOPLE CHOSE TO BE SALTY* because Cloud got into SmashBros instead of Sora?

This is why we can't have nice things. /massivefacepalm


----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 13, 2015)

ferofax said:


> oh man, of all the flavors in the world out there...
> 
> *PEOPLE CHOSE TO BE SALTY* because Cloud got into SmashBros instead of Sora?
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things. /massivefacepalm



I say he might be in it; there are two dlc character slots left so I hope one of them is for Sora.


----------



## ferofax (Nov 13, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I say he might be in it; there are two dlc character slots left so I hope one of them is for Sora.


If people voted for Sora, he'd be there. But it sounds to me like people were voting for Shovel Knight and Shantae more than anybody else. Or it could also be that the most vocal was people who liked these characters, but might have actually voted for someone else. Or not even voted at all.

But whatever. Cloud got in, and people got salty instead of happy about it. I guess they (guessing Sony fans) don't want Nintendo's filthy mitts over recently-resurrected Cloud Strife *FIRST* before Sony's exclusive FFVII remake.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2015)

tp hd doesn't really look any different to me

nearly all 3ds yep that WAS disappointing and the wiiu games they showed were either indy crap or shit like animal crossing PARTY 

bring on xeno X and than the NX wiiu is finished


----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 13, 2015)

ferofax said:


> If people voted for Sora, he'd be there. But it sounds to me like people were voting for Shovel Knight and Shantae more than anybody else. Or it could also be that the most vocal was people who liked these characters, but might have actually voted for someone else. Or not even voted at all.
> 
> But whatever. Cloud got in, and people got salty instead of happy about it. I guess they (guessing Sony fans) don't want Nintendo's filthy mitts over recently-resurrected Cloud Strife *FIRST* before Sony's exclusive FFVII remake.



I remember I read somewhere that it takes approximate 6 months to make a dlc character so I guess Nintendo had not chosen Cloud cause of the ballot.


----------



## ferofax (Nov 13, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I remember I read somewhere that it takes approximate 6 months to make a dlc character so I guess Nintendo had not chosen Cloud cause of the ballot.


He was probably already in the works before the ballot even came to, and definitely before Sony's E3 revival of FF7.


----------



## Neru (Nov 13, 2015)

Tbh, all I heard was "AMIIBO CARDS OMG AND NEW AMIIBO FIGURES!!! WOOO WEEEE" but what made it better is clouds announcement and old gen pokemon.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2015)

Twilight Princess on Wii U and Pokémon Red/Blue on 3DS

Inb4 Smealum


----------



## TecXero (Nov 13, 2015)

Twilight Princess HD makes sense, since the original one's textures almost looked low res enough to be on the N64.


----------



## storm75x (Nov 13, 2015)

obs123194 said:


> Cloud Amiibo


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 13, 2015)

TPHD looks like an incredibly half assed port imo. After what they pulled off with wind waker, a game that already looked great, its incredibly disappointing to see how weak the graphics are in TP HD when that game needed a real improvement.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 13, 2015)

Once again, I am severely disappointed with this Nintendo Direct.  Seriously, in all fairness, the "surprise ending" is an update to Sm4sh and not a new game?  That's the surprise?

We didn't even see the new CEO... come on.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2015)

that just had to put gamepad gimmicks into star fox didn't they?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2015)

All that whining.

Anyway,  https://mobile.twitter.com/ArcSystemWorksU/status/664945680520122368.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 13, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Twilight Princess HD makes sense, since the original one's textures almost looked low res enough to be on the N64.


Well, yes, an HD version with new improved textures would make sense.
But what they showed looks like a dirty upscale, still with the same N64 level textures (I will keep going with your exageration, because it is appropriate).
The textures only look smoother and somewhat blurrier, like they just applied some automated upscale filter, hence, Twilight Princess U(pscale Edition).
Also, the polycount really hurts. It was Ok on the Wii, but an HD version would really benefit from more detailed 3D models.


----------



## TecXero (Nov 13, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, yes, an HD version with new improved textures would make sense.
> But what they showed looks like a dirty upscale, still with the same N64 level textures (I will keep going with your exageration, because it is appropriate).
> The textures only look smoother and somewhat blurrier, like they just applied some automated upscale filter, hence, Twilight Princess U(pscale Edition).
> Also, the polycount really hurts. It was Ok on the Wii, but an HD version would really benefit from more detailed 3D models.


Yeah, that post was before I watched the clip. I think I'll just stick to Dolphin and texture packs.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2015)

i don't think nintendo knows what HD is


----------



## Muffins (Nov 13, 2015)

Boy, Nintendo really hates Metroid now, don't they?

They didn't even give poor Samus a_ mention._


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 13, 2015)

doom127 said:


> Boy, Nintendo really hates Metroid now, don't they?
> 
> They didn't even give poor Samus a_ mention._


Metroid? Did we have an IP called Metroid?
Oh, yeah, that Federations thing, keep on going with that, but I don't know anything about a Samus.

/rant


----------



## mashers (Nov 13, 2015)

I can't believe there's going to be a Resetti Amiibo but no construction Mario


----------



## heartgold (Nov 13, 2015)

Comparison video of Zelda TLP Wii U vs the orginal Wii version.



The textures have improved. The only problem is its low polygon count. I don't expect much more work on it as their focus is probably most on the new Zelda game.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 13, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Crimsonflare (Nov 13, 2015)

No one os talking about Bravely Secobd, Dragon Quest VII or VIII? My life was reset XD


----------



## dimmidice (Nov 13, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> LOL



wow that video pretty much sums how i felt. except for cloud being in smash bros, i love FF games but i never play smash so meh 

seriously though what the hell is up with amiibos getting added to so many games? why are people happy about that? it's like DLC in a doll form that's ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 13, 2015)

heartgold said:


> Comparison video of Zelda TLP Wii U vs the orginal Wii version.
> 
> 
> 
> The textures have improved. The only problem is its low polygon count. I don't expect much more work on it as their focus is probably most on the new Zelda game.



hardly any damn difference. some HD 



dimmidice said:


> seriously though what the hell is up with amiibos getting added to so many games? why are people happy about that? it's like DLC in a doll form that's ridiculously overpriced.



it's the new FAD right now. Disney, lego and whoever owns skylanders are all in on it.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 13, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> I remember I read somewhere that it takes approximate 6 months to make a dlc character so I guess Nintendo had not chosen Cloud cause of the ballot.



Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/galactic_melody/status/664998286495887360


----------



## Online (Nov 13, 2015)

How did people get Twilight HD footage of the game alredady? I thought it wasn't out yet and it really doesn;t look that much different. If they could add in some colour and rmoeve the brown effect I thinkit will be much better.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 13, 2015)

heartgold said:


> Comparison video of Zelda TLP Wii U vs the orginal Wii version.
> 
> 
> 
> The textures have improved. The only problem is its low polygon count. I don't expect much more work on it as their focus is probably most on the new Zelda game.



It looks like they removed the DoF filter and diminished(or changed) the bloom too. Twilight wont be glowy anymore.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 13, 2015)

European Nintendo direct was different.
They didn't display the same videos footage from the presented games, so you can see more previews and additional gameplay.


There's no info on Xenoblade pre-order or DLC free packs.
I checked on eshop and couldn't find anything.

edit:

different content:
mario & luigi - Paper jam bros.
mario maker
xenoblade Chronicle X
Fast racing neo (More gameplay info ! you need to switch your ship color, like ikaruga? up to 8 players)
Steamworld Heist developer's self presentation
3DS Arcade badges
Bravely second - End layer, with video ! (Q1 2016)


Additional content:
WiiU Virtual consoles titles : Zelda Phantom hourglasses and spirit track
3DS : New style boutique 2
3DS : Hyrule Warrior Limited edition
3DS : Bravely second Limited edition

removed content:
Yo-kai watch
no shame acting from representatives


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 13, 2015)

I take it they have no news about NX ? Meh.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 13, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> I take it they have no news about NX ? Meh.


You just made me use my extremely good paint skills.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 13, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> hardly any damn difference. some HD


Well, at least it won't be blurry mess. The only difference. lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2015)

So I watched that Zelda compare video. I am not impressed by the capture work -- I am not sure that was done with component, the saturation looks all wrong to the point of oversaturation and blowing things out and if it was not component then they have possibly hosed the deinterlacing as well. I will also want to see a version of the HD remake and one played on Dolphin with the filters.
It has been a while since I played twilight princess and I dare say I have more time launching the twilight hack than actually playing it properly but that seems a stretch.


----------



## KaiserReich (Nov 13, 2015)

Were are people getting the female Link thing from ? they never say that in the direct, she is probably from the same village as him.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 13, 2015)

KaiserReich said:


> Were are people getting the female Link thing from ? they never say that in the direct, she is probably from the same village as him.


She was revealed in the Direct.


----------



## KaiserReich (Nov 13, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> She was revealed in the Direct.



Yes i know that but in what part did they say she was female Link ?


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 13, 2015)

KaiserReich said:


> Yes i know that but in what part did they say she was female Link ?


Oh that, I have no idea haha
Maybe they misinterpreted Bill's sentence "She looks quite familiar"? According to my theory, it's grown-up Aryll from Wind Waker.


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 13, 2015)

KaiserReich said:


> Yes i know that but in what part did they say she was female Link ?


The music theme says it all.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 13, 2015)

KaiserReich said:


> Yes i know that but in what part did they say she was female Link ?


Her name is Linkle


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 13, 2015)

Damn internet.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 13, 2015)

Looking at Linkle's concept art, she seems pretty similar to Link's artwork from Link's Crossbow Training.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh well, got some right out of my prediction list.

Here's hoping that the day Cloud is released for download, they'll announce some Final Fantasy games for the eshop. But seriously, if Square Enix was on board, we could've had Geno from Super Mario RPG or Chrono from Chrono Trigger. This might just be SE saying, "hey, don't forget. FFVII remake on PS4" but it is still funny how Sony couldn't get Cloud in Playstation All Stars Battle Royale. 

If Smash Bros 5 get released on the NX, it's going to be interesting when they come to choosing the roster.


----------



## osirisjem (Nov 13, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> You just made me use my extremely good paint skills.





Spoiler: Please Understand









[


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 13, 2015)

Harsky said:


> Chrono from Chrono Trigger.


^THIS
If they wanted to add mister RPG Crono would have been a better choice.



KaiserReich said:


> Were are people getting the female Link thing from ? they never say that in the direct, she is probably from the same village as him.


She first appeared in the art book of Hyrule Warriors more than a year ago.
http://www.zeldadungeon.net/2014/08/koie-tecmo-on-female-link-art-from-hyrule-warriors/



Bimmel said:


> The music theme says it all.


You say the arrange of the classic The Legend of Zelda theme that sounded in her reveal?? sure that says a lot.


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 13, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> You say the arrange of the classic The Legend of Zelda theme that sounded in her reveal?? sure that says a lot.


It sure does.

Seriously - Linkle is no real character in any game. Her origins are made up, no matter how you look at things.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 13, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> It sure does.
> 
> Seriously - Linkle is no real character in any game. Her origins are made up, no matter how you look at things.


Well, sure enough the classic Hyrule field theme goes with every Zelda character if you are out of ideas, that's a given.

But I'm sure we are gonna agree that they just wanted another female character(and what would be more fit than a rule 63'd Link) because the real title of the game is Hyrule Waifus.


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 13, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Well, sure enough the classic Hyrule field theme goes with every Zelda character if you are out of ideas, that's a given.
> 
> But I'm sure we are gonna agree that they just wanted another female character(and what would be more fit than a rule 63'd Link) because the real title of the game is Hyrule Waifus.


It was more of a joke. Not even Link has it's own theme. Sadly.

And there I agree totally with you. Just listen at the "attack" screams is just funny. : )


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 13, 2015)

What the hell is a Linkle and why is it in the game while Groose is still being left out in the cold?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 14, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> What the hell is a Linkle and why is it in the game while Groose is still being left out in the cold?


To say truth I see more chances of a Groosette than Groose to get in.
And I'll be okay with that.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 14, 2015)

So,  the triple pack Fire Emblem is all the content on one cart?  How big is this thing memory?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 14, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> What the hell is a Linkle


use your imagination


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 14, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> use your imagination


So.. big..!

The picture, obviously.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 14, 2015)

I'll leave this here...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 14, 2015)

Just slightly disappointed there was nothing about a new DLC pack for Mario Kart 8. The rest was great.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 14, 2015)

mk 8 has enough dlc


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 14, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 14, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> mk 8 has enough dlc


The Battle Mode stages sure are great.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 15, 2015)

So Cloud is in Smash now. Cool, I guess.
But, I don't know... I'm the only one that's like... Not really alright with it?
Don't get me wrong, a new playable character is always a plus, but...
I think I would've chosen a Square character more related to Nintendo, like Crono or Geno...
But guess Cloud is Squeenix most famous character, so that's why they chose him.


Spoiler



Or probably just to promote the remake of FF7, just like with Raiden in PSASBR



Also, anyone remembers the bullgunk poll Nintendo made for Smash, the one were you
voted for a character you wanted in Smash, and the one with most votes would'be been added or what?
What did it end up to? Is Cloud the result or it was just a scam like I've always said?

Also, for F-ink, I have the answer for all you guys:
*Rule 63*

Prepare for Maria Smash dlc in the future.


Spoiler



Now, I have no idea how different she plays from normal Link, but if it is just Link with a female makeover,
then it's just an easy job-easy money work from Nintendo.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 15, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Also, for F-ink, I have the answer for all you guys:
> *Rule 63*
> 
> Prepare for Maria Smash dlc in the future.
> ...


Well it's the easiest thing next to rule 34 that you can do to earn easy  money but you still stay in erm... family friendly grounds.
... then you apply rule 34.

well... Bladexdsl  already almost did it...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 15, 2015)

lol wat that pic is totally family friendly!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 15, 2015)

best thing is, both DQ7 and 8 are coming west , i friggin love Nintendo <3 and thanks goes to Squeenix for making the game obv. >.>


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 16, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Now, I have no idea how different she plays from normal Link, but if it is just Link with a female makeover, then it's just an easy job-easy money work from Nintendo.


She's specifically a female version of the Link from Link's Crossbow Training


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 16, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> She's specifically a female version of the Link from Link's Crossbow Training


What do you think a gay Link would be called? Linkay?

Come to think of it, that's not actually a bad name at all!


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 16, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What do you think a gay Link would be called? Linkay?
> 
> Come to think of it, that's not actually a bad name at all!


Linkomosexual.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 16, 2015)

... Lingle?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 17, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What do you think a gay Link would be called? Linkay?
> 
> Come to think of it, that's not actually a bad name at all!


Why is that relevant??


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 17, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why is that relevant??


LBGTQ community want to have their presence in everything. Just take American shows for e.g., most of the gay scenes aren't even properly delivered but just there to show one or the other character has gay feelings. Gay people are still people so treat them as such than objects.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 17, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> LBGTQ community want to have their presence in everything. Just take American shows for e.g., most of the gay scenes aren't even properly delivered but just there to show one or the other character has gay feelings. Gay people are still people so treat them as such than objects.


Ok then


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What do you think a gay Link would be called? Linkay?


there is already a  gay link his name is...tingle


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 17, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> there is already a  gay link his name is...tingle


Completely forgot about that. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> It looks like they removed the DoF filter and diminished(or changed) the bloom too. Twilight wont be glowy anymore.


Yea, I was thinking the original looks more ethereal. Maybe I should get that one instead.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> there is already a  gay link his name is...tingle


Think about it:

Link + Tingle = Linkle

Dun dun dunnnnn


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 18, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Think about it:
> 
> Link + Tingle = Linkle
> 
> Dun dun dunnnnn


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 18, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Yea, I was thinking the original looks more ethereal. Maybe I should get that one instead.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 18, 2015)

So I was actually scrolling through announcement list and had a few thoughts. 
1. Wow there's a lot here. As morbid as it sounds, I feel like Iwata being sick was really taking a real toll on the Nintendo business. But now that hes passed, this sounds like the E3 we have been waiting for a few years now. I know we already knew a few of these things, but there are a lot of new and big announcements here. I wonder if this is a bit of a turning point for N. 

2. I actually _missed _(Yeah i know, me of all people  ) the Dragon Quest announcements, because as I was reading the list, I skipped the last few when I saw the image at the bottom of the list. The one showing Cloud in smash. I laughed and the re scanned the list, because I was sure I saw a few roman numerals. I was right and this time, they werent attached to a Final Fantasy game. My jaw dropped and I felt so validated. The two games I've been asking for are finally coming. Thank you based Squareenix.


----------

